# Pesonalised Number Plates



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi!

I'm just wanting a little advice on personalised number plates. I've been looking for ages for the right one; given my name is Vicky it was proving to be pretty difficult! But I have found one I do like which is V111 CTT. Now, it would be nice to have it as V111C TT but of course I know that's illegal...thing is I see that many people with illegal plates that I'm just thinking maybe I should get it altered.

Is it common for the police to pull you up on it? I'm assuming it depends on the area...

Opinions on the plate and examples of your personalised plates on your TT's would be much appreciated!

Thanks!!

Vic


----------



## LeTrench (Nov 29, 2012)

Illegal plates will fail the MOT and you could get up to £1000 fine...so I suppose it's up to you if you can deal with the hassle or not.

Personally, I got my plate through the DVLA's auction site.I had a very specific plate in mind so I emailed them to see if it was available - luckily it was and I now I have the perfect plate on my car (well, it's perfect for me anyway).


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

I think even V111C TT is stretching the imagination a little of the observer to work out you are Vicky.
V111C TT _will_ get you pulled over, warned or fined, and after a very short while you will be ordered by a policeman to return the plate to V111 CTT and destroy the illegal ones.

Plus, I personally dislike really contrived plates. 
V1C TT would be acceptable but still illegal, and I'd think you were a man. 
V1 CKY would be absolutely fine though!

Hope that helps you to save your money?

:wink:


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

LeTrench said:


> Illegal plates will fail the MOT and you could get up to £1000 fine...so I suppose it's up to you if you can deal with the hassle or not.
> 
> Personally, I got my plate through the DVLA's auction site.I had a very specific plate in mind so I emailed them to see if it was available - luckily it was and I now I have the perfect plate on my car (well, it's perfect for me anyway).


Not really worth the hassle for that then! Thank you, that's really helpful! Glad you're happy with your plate


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> I think even V111C TT is stretching the imagination a little of the observer to work out you are Vicky.
> V111C TT _will_ get you pulled over, warned or fined, and after a very short while you will be ordered by a policeman to return the plate to V111 CTT and destroy the illegal ones.
> 
> Plus, I personally dislike really contrived plates.
> ...


Aww that's upsetting  but I had an idea that's the feedback I would get. I'm not one for breaking the law and I couldn't think of anything worse than getting plates taken off me with how much they cost! I'll definitely play it safe...it's just a shame nobody would recognise V111 CTT as being Vic or Vicky. But then again as you say Vic would probably be thought of as a man! Typical haha...

V1 CKY would be perfect, I just don't have £22,000!!!! Hehe.

It really does help, Thank you David


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

I think VKY would look more like your name than a illegal V111C so for a legal Plate from DVLA you could have a variety of numbers depending on the year of your Car from £250.00 (TT51 VKY) Nice one if you have a TTS:
http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... efix2.y=13


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

Whilst what the above are saying is true, this is my plate and never been stopped...



However my brother had L6 WYB, was spaced to L6WY B (Lewy B) and he got pulled for it was reasonable and nice to them and just said he knew it was naughty but it was still easily readble by ANPR systems etc and they just gave him a warning and said get it changed.

I have had friends get stopped for changing their plate further than a moved space and get a £60 fine but never heard of anything worse. Also the same for a plate style/font that isn't approved.

Also, I did speak to a policeman about it, he said that personally, he would only pull me over for it if he wanted a reason to stop and search me if he suspected me of other wrong doings, otherwise no problem as it's not disguising what it should be and can still be read by ANPR easily. He did also say he knew one or two that would pull you for it if they 'had been driving around a while'.

Make of that what you will!


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Real Thing said:


> I think VKY would look more like your name than a illegal V111C so for a legal Plate from DVLA you could have a variety of numbers depending on the year of your Car from £250.00 (TT51 VKY) Nice one if you have a TTS:
> http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... efix2.y=13


The other "rule" is not to go with anything car related, such as "TT", in the plate.

How many times have you seen "X5 ***" on an Audi Q7 or such like and thought, "ah... they used to have an X5, changed their car, but can't bear to dump the plate because it cost them so much... sad"?

Mind you... a woman may just be able to justify V1C TT on any make/model if her, ehem, assets fit the bill!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Bowerz said:


> Whilst what the above are saying is true, this is my plate and never been stopped...


Bear in mind that your personalised plate can also be conviscated


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

DavidUKTTS said:


> The other "rule" is not to go with anything car related, such as "TT", in the plate.
> 
> How many times have you seen "X5 ***" on an Audi Q7 or such like and thought, "ah... they used to have an X5, changed their car, but can't bear to dump the plate because it cost them so much... sad"?
> 
> Mind you... a woman may just be able to justify V1C TT on any make/model if her, ehem, assets fit the bill!


Yeah know what you mean you can often tell what Car the owner had Previously unless you've paid mega Money think you should just let it go with the Car and advertise it as a Selling point. (Or Buy another TT :lol


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

What year is your TT ? I was just playing around on the DVLA homepage and found this:

XV11KYL - not bad for 399


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

How long will it be before the APRN will be able to detect illegal plates and automatically fine the owner..
Steve


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

bhavin85 said:


> What year is your TT ? I was just playing around on the DVLA homepage and found this:
> 
> XV11KYL - not bad for 399


'58 plate so no good. - No, not a stalker, just looking back at her posts to see if she _did_ have a TTS (no).

Take the VIIKY out and you're left with "XL" which is OK if you, ehem, have the assets....


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Bowerz said:


> Whilst what the above are saying is true, this is my plate and never been stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm this is very interesting...I'd just be bricking it everytime a copper drove past! Your plate would look awesome without the amendments though. I think it might be quicker and cheaper just changing my name to something simple like Amy so I can get a plate without breaking the bank  haha! Thank you for your post


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

bhavin85 said:


> What year is your TT ? I was just playing around on the DVLA homepage and found this:
> 
> XV11KYL - not bad for 399


Ah as it's been pointed out mine's 58. Awesome plate though...again I'd want to be naughty and alter it with spacing!! Grr. Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> bhavin85 said:
> 
> 
> > What year is your TT ? I was just playing around on the DVLA homepage and found this:
> ...


Seems you've been stalking my posts and my assets...how very rude!!!

In answer to your earlier post I won't be straying away from a TT unless I go for a TTS or TTRS...even then the TT plate will still work. AND if I get to my dream goal of owning an R8 by then I should have the money to change my plate


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Real Thing said:


> I think VKY would look more like your name than a illegal V111C so for a legal Plate from DVLA you could have a variety of numbers depending on the year of your Car from £250.00 (TT51 VKY) Nice one if you have a TTS:
> http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... efix2.y=13


How about TFSI VKY for now @£250: http://dvlaregistrations.direct.gov.uk/ ... r_priceto=

PLUS, buy the TTS1 VKY for later...

Or you could put it on now "TT Stratified Injection VKY", but a little too contrived again!

£500 all in!


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Real Thing said:
> 
> 
> > I think VKY would look more like your name than a illegal V111C so for a legal Plate from DVLA you could have a variety of numbers depending on the year of your Car from £250.00 (TT51 VKY) Nice one if you have a TTS:
> ...


Good shout!!! I like that...definitely going to look at the VKY plates, think that's my only option. Thanks lovely


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

It's one of those things where it's down to the officer on the day.

I've had my private reg for 10 years now.

Had it illegally spaced on three of my last four cars and I think getting into bother with the police is dependant on the car you have.
Had it on a MKIII golf - lowered, 17" wheels, it was mystic blue so stood out, and had loads of other things like smooth bumpers and a full Jetex exhaust. I got pulled 4 times in 2 years in that, twice picking up a £30 fine and producer (going to the MOT station for a stamp saying it had been changed) and twice just told I was being a bit naughty.

Had it on my Polo Gti, which was modded again, but very OEM+. Only got stopped twice in 2 years with that car, but also had German pressed plates on it. Once got a £60 fine the other a telling off.

Touch wood, not been stopped with them on the TT as yet (german pressed with no space), but it's fully standard. I've followed police and had them follow me down roads and nothing.

Makes me think part of it's down to the car you have, how young you are, and the rest is down to the officers mood on the day.

Obviously you can take the piss majorly with plates, like using little dots to make a character look like something else. I just keep mine subtle.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

My rule is, if you have to change the plate in anyway be it spacing, dots, screws, tape or whatever its just not good enough at saying what its meant to! The same goes if you have to explain it to other people, "well this is my initial, the year I was born and TTR means TT roadster........ etc

Save your money for mods or anything else if you cant get what you actually want.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> My rule is, if you have to change the plate in anyway be it spacing, dots, screws, tape or whatever its just not good enough at saying what its meant to! The same goes if you have to explain it to other people, "well this is my initial, the year I was born and TTR means TT roadster........ etc
> 
> Save your money for mods or anything else if you cant get what you actually want.


I don't think there's a better plate out there for me, but it just looks better without the space :lol: But the plate is for me, not for the car. I don't think I'd buy a plate for a specific car unless I had ridiculous amounts of money to burn.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Bowerz said:


> Whilst what the above are saying is true, this is my plate and never been stopped...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were lucky your parents named you Lliiam otherwise you'd have had to pay a fortune to get one with your name on :lol:


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Never got stopped in this, but only had it for a year in 2004-5 (kept p*ssing pints of rain water over my feet!)...










OK, OK... so I'm reformed now as far as mis-spacing goes... :roll:


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

My name is B Ahmed so got this. Keep meaning to get to spaced so it reads B 14HMD but can't be ar**d so have just left it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Shame there's a 1 before the 4 and the E is missing really...

Sorry but unless you're getting one that actually has your name or initials why?


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

u need to move to Western Australia.
do anything for money here 

_"You may select a combination of up to seven (7) letters and numbers on normal size aluminium plates, or up to nine (9) letters and numbers on normal size acrylic plates.
Maximum of 9 characters for motor vehicle plates."_









http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensin ... plates.asp

cost? $510 or about £280

I just checked and "2002 TT" is available.
I was offered "TT 2002" from an ex TT owner when I bought the vehicle about 7 yrs ago, but in those days the cost was much more, about $1500 from memory


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Vicky and welcome to the forum 

I got mine (A3DFU) from the DVLA for £250 when I had an A3. I kept this reg because my Audi centre asked me to as everyone got used to it :roll:

I then had a "show" plate made on an illegal background (Audi rings in the background and TT written up one side) and I had no problems with MOT for years. However, a few years down the line I got pulled by my local police for it. I got off lightly with the kind advice by the officer to change the plate back to its original which I did of course.

So my advice would be, get a legal plate from the DVLA and stick with it


----------



## Bowerz (Aug 10, 2014)

Shug750S said:


> Bowerz said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst what the above are saying is true, this is my plate and never been stopped...
> ...


Haha, unfortunately L1 AMB is taken and on a lorry


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Why don't you go for your initials, then TT.
Lots of VLxx TTS available......


----------

